# Best shade of white to paint grow room



## ettubrutus (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations on the best shade of white to paint the room walls? I'm in the US, so any brand should be possible...?

Thanks!


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 23, 2008)

just put some kilz primer on it


----------



## incognito (Nov 23, 2008)

A white shade.  Sorry, couldn't resist. Here 

A flat finish is best though.

If I remember correctly, flat reflects the light more efficiently than a shiny surface.

Use a latex paint, it cleans up with water.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

flat white paint. it is the color that reflect the light not the paint.


----------



## ettubrutus (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> flat white paint. it is the color that reflect the light not the paint.


Yeah I know, I was looking for the best color


----------



## wtfd00d (Nov 23, 2008)

Wouldnt a high sheen work better then flat? Like semi gloss, or a satin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

wtfd00d said:


> Wouldnt a high sheen work better then flat? Like semi gloss, or a satin?


no, the shiny stuff has clear in it. this diminishes the light as it reflects thru. flat white, the color is reflecting the light not the paint. flat white is the most reflective color. plain, flat, white.


----------



## mowogrow (Nov 23, 2008)

the best actual flat white color is from the ace store its just the store brand it works PERFECT!!! and cheap too


----------



## Baz (Nov 23, 2008)

As a painter & decorator, i have been looking into this and would recommend this paint by sandtex

Goes on in 1 coat and is sylicon based, i think the exterior masonary paint is the best for painting normal walls, with paster on

Or use sandtex exterior emulsion for wooden built cabs

The added bunus of using the masonary paint if applied well, is it also seals the room, as its sylicon based

Do you get this paint in the usa?


----------



## Baz (Nov 23, 2008)

The logo i forgot to add


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

i use this, ........................


----------



## JuicyBuds (Nov 23, 2008)

Bob Ross says: "Titanium White"


----------



## ettubrutus (Nov 24, 2008)

Titanium dioxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very high reflectivity...  thanks!


----------



## The Son of Man (Nov 24, 2008)

I put on four coats of an aluminum paint. Then four coats of high gloss white. Then I got high and hung mylar.


----------



## ettubrutus (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol ...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 24, 2008)

i painted my cab bright green coz i read in the begginers section that plants cant see green , so i figured that the plants would like it in there because they would feel like they where in a wide open space , because they cant see the green walls .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 24, 2008)

........jk , btw


----------



## JuicyBuds (Nov 24, 2008)

ettubrutus said:


> Titanium dioxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Very high reflectivity...  thanks!


sure thing, don't try and use a fan brush though it will take you forever. . .


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 24, 2008)

The guys info above is spot on, good stuff, but if your room is not to big in the future get diamond mylar, ebay, i got it last month its VERY GOOD.


----------



## ettubrutus (Nov 24, 2008)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ........jk , btw


They can't see each other too... nature's camo...


----------



## metrogrowth (Sep 25, 2010)

Where can I find a supplier of Sandtex paint, Michigan. Also I'm covering over drywall. Can it be used on ceiling tiles?


----------



## Jdubbs54 (Jan 2, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## SwissCheese (Jan 2, 2012)

Get flat white paint and add extra titanium dioxide at the paint counter. They'll usually add an extra ounce of titanium dioxide per gallon at no extra charge at Depot or Lowes. Blows polywrap and regular flat white out of the water son.


----------



## KoonDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Flat white paint, made for bathroom or kitchen applications. Has a mildew/mold inhibitor added. Or KILZ primer/sealer. Make sure new drywall or masonry is sealed and primed with the best sealer/primer available. Stay away fro Home Depot and other big box store paints. Very low in pigments. I owned a large painting company in Chicago for years. Know a bit about the subject.


----------



## spacejunkey (Apr 12, 2015)

How well would Road sign reflective paint work?


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 13, 2015)

I recommend you paint or spray with something that blocks mold and possibly insects, then hang (double sided tape or staples) mylar on walls. Paint floor flat white. Mylar is more reflective, and it reflects colors more true to source. If you use UVB mylar is the obvious choice since white doesn't reflect UV as UV, it's shifted to violet (black (uv) light effect on white.) Diamond vs Regular is more for the grower's ease of mind than the plants, bright spots move with the mylar fluttering in the wind, no negative effects...


----------



## adower (Apr 17, 2015)

Use a couple coats of kilz. Then go to Kelly Moore and get FLAT white paint. Couple coats of that and youre good to go.


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 17, 2015)

kill primer and mylar it's pretty cheap


----------

